# Torre del Lago Tuscany



## Sil (May 13, 2018)

Eos M EFM 11-22   20 sec   100 iso   F\8


----------



## Jeff15 (May 13, 2018)

Beautiful image.....


----------



## Wizard1500 (May 13, 2018)

Wonderful.


----------



## ceemac (May 13, 2018)

Absolutely wonderful, Sil. Like usual. Do you have any wall space left in your house?


----------



## Jeff G (May 13, 2018)

The sharp details with the soft water really makes a nice image. Beautiful all the way around.


----------



## fishing4sanity (May 13, 2018)

Another beautiful image! 

I've never been to Italy - that's got to be the reason I don't get this level of stunning images. It can't be lack of talent, can it?


----------



## fishing4sanity (May 13, 2018)

Had to give this one a POTM nomination.


----------



## BrentC (May 13, 2018)

Gorgeous image!


----------



## Sil (May 13, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Beautiful image.....



Thank Jeff15... : -)



Wizard1500 said:


> Wonderful.




thank Wiz...: -)



ceemac said:


> Absolutely wonderful, Sil. Like usual. Do you have any wall space left in your house?



I just replaced the walls ... if I put a nail my wife leaves me .. ;  -) Thank Ceemac ;-)



Jeff G said:


> The sharp details with the soft water really makes a nice image. Beautiful all the way around.



Thank JeffG ; -)



fishing4sanity said:


> Another beautiful image!
> 
> I've never been to Italy - that's got to be the reason I don't get this level of stunning images. It can't be lack of talent, can it?




I dream of photographing North America someday....Thank Fishing..; -)



fishing4sanity said:


> Had to give this one a POTM nomination.



Thank fishing...very very kind..; -)



BrentC said:


> Gorgeous image!



Thank Brent ...; -)


----------



## Fujidave (May 17, 2018)

Totally fantastic bit of work from you Sil, beautiful lighting and so peaceful looking.


----------



## Sil (May 18, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Totally fantastic bit of work from you Sil, beautiful lighting and so peaceful looking.




thank Fuji very kind..


----------



## BrentC (May 18, 2018)

What is providing the light on the poles?


----------



## tirediron (May 18, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## Sil (May 18, 2018)

Thank Brent and tirediron...

@BrentC     behind me there was street lighting ...


----------



## Gary A. (May 18, 2018)

La perfezione.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 18, 2018)

Excellent image.


----------



## Sil (May 19, 2018)

thank Gary and Zombie...:- )


----------



## weepete (May 19, 2018)

The foreground lighting totally makes this shot!


----------



## Sil (May 19, 2018)

weepete said:


> The foreground lighting totally makes this shot!



thank for reply weepete...: -)


----------



## Breezy85 (Jun 1, 2018)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Sil (Jun 2, 2018)

Breezy85 said:


> Amazing!!!



thank Breezy...;-)


----------

